# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El PNV cuela en el acuerdo presupuestario la cesión de los terrenos de la central de Lemoiz

## Jonasino

> El espacio ocupado por la antigua nuclear que nunca llegó a estar operativa se adaptará para otro proyecto industrial
> 
> Las ruinas industriales son un recuerdo de la sinrazón de ETA, que asesinó a cinco de sus trabajadores
> 
> En medio de los acuerdos económicos sobre el Cupo vasco o las inversiones en alta velocidad, el PNV ha colado en el acuerdo presupuestario suscrito ayer con el PP una cuestión que tiene un enorme valor simbólico: la central nuclear de Lemoiz.
> 
> El acuerdo recoge el compromiso del Gobierno central a «ceder de manera inmediata a las instituciones vascas los terrenos que actualmente ocupa la central», convertidos desde hace más de 30 años en una ruina industrial fantasma, recuerdo de la sinrazón de la violencia de ETA, ya que las instalaciones sufrieron más de 300 atentados y la banda asesinó cinco de sus trabajadores, entre ellos el ingeniero jefe José María Ryan, y el que le sucedió, Ángel Pascual.
> 
> La cesión de terrenos incluye el espigón construido en el dominio público de la costa, «sobre el que se iniciará de manera inmediata la desafección», dice el acuerdo entre PNV y PP, por lo que puede ser que el Gobierno vasco quiera aprovecharlo para desarrollar algún proyecto desarrollado con el centro de investigación Bimep, que ensaya prototipos de captadores de energías marinas, y que se encuentra precisamente ubicado en Armintza, el barrio costero del Ayuntamiento de Lemoiz.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/pais-vasco/201...9708b4598.html

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy en día, el mercadeo político está a la orden del día. Llegaremos a cambiar votos por lo que sea. Antes daban un saco de trigo. Ahora terrenos. Asco

----------


## Jonasino

Hoy se cumplen 35 años del asesinato de Angel Pascual:






> A las ocho de la mañana del 5 de mayo de 1982, ETA asesinaba en el barrio bilbaíno de Begoña al ingeniero ÁNGEL PASCUAL MÚGICA, director de proyectos de la central nuclear de Lemóniz. Había sucedido en el puesto a José María Ryan, secuestrado y asesinado por ETA quince meses antes. Después de los diferentes atentados contra la central, la empresa había reforzado la protección, pero eso no impidió que los terroristas, situados estratégicamente, consiguiesen su objetivo.
> 
> El 5 de mayo salió conduciendo su propio vehículo para dirigirse a las oficinas centrales de Iberduero. En el asiento del copiloto iba su hijo Íñigo, de dieciocho años, al que llevaba a la parada del autobús escolar. Detrás del coche del ingeniero iban dos vehículos con dos escoltas cada uno.
> 
> La densidad del tráfico hizo que Ángel circulase muy despacio. Al llegar a la altura del número 5 de la calle Virgen de Begoña, dos terroristas se situaron en el lateral del coche, por el lado del conductor, y abrieron fuego contra él. Los escoltas, pertenecientes a una empresa privada contratada por Iberduero, repelieron la agresión disparando contra los etarras, pero éstos consiguieron huir en un automóvil que les esperaba con un tercer terrorista en su interior. Ángel recibió varios disparos mortales, mientras su hijo Íñigo sufrió heridas leves en una mano. El coche, alcanzado en la parte trasera y costado izquierdo, y con las ventanillas destrozadas, chocó contra una tapia. En el lugar de los hechos se encontraron 35 casquillos de bala 9 milímetros parabellum, de las marcas Geco y SF.
> 
> El vehículo utilizado por los terroristas fue localizado poco después por la Policía en el barrio bilbaíno de La Cruz. Había sido robado media hora antes de cometer el atentado, en torno a las 7:30 horas. Tanto en el coche usado por los etarras como en la calle por la que iniciaron la huida, la Policía encontró restos de sangre, lo que significa que alguno de los terroristas fue alcanzado por los disparos de los escoltas.
> 
> Pocos días antes se había acordado la creación del Ente Vasco de Energía, organismo del que iba a depender la central de Lemóniz, y el mismo día del asesinato de Ángel se constituía en Vitoria la Sociedad de Gestión de la Central Nuclear de Lemóniz, Sociedad del Gas de Euskadi y Ente Vasco de Energía. El lehendakari Garaikoetxea manifestó que "el Gobierno vasco recogía el guante del desafío lanzado por ETA" y que "seguirían llevando a cabo los proyectos políticos y energéticos previstos".
> ...


Fuente: http://blogs.libertaddigital.com/in-...lix-pena-9579/

----------

F. Lázaro (14-may-2017)

----------

